# Tanker MAC-Ships



## mikehm (Apr 4, 2016)

Dear All,

"A merchant aircraft carrier (also known as a MAC) was a limited purpose aircraft carrier built on a British hull designed for bulk grain ships and oil tankers. This was adapted by adding a flight deck enabling it to operate anti-submarine aircraft in support of Allied convoys during the Battle of the Atlantic during World War II.

"Despite their quasi-military function, MACs retained their mercantile status, continued to carry cargo and operated under civilian command. MACs began entering service in May 1943 and although originally intended as an interim measure pending the introduction of escort carriers, they remained operational until the end of the war in Europe." - Wikipedia

The MAC-ships that started life as tankers were:

MV _Acavus_
MV _Adula_
MV _Alexia_
MV _Amastra_
MV _Ancylus_
MV _Empire MacCabe_
MV _Empire MacColl_
MV _Empire MacKay_
MV _Empire MacMahon_
MV _Gadila_
MV _Macoma_
MV _Miralda_
MV _Rapana_

Merchant Navy crew members on four of these ships - the _Adula_, the _Ancylus_, the _Empire MacCabe_, and the _Empire MacColl _- were awarded British Empire Medals for exceptionally meritorious services on North Atlantic convoy work. Neither I nor my highly-skilled researcher at the National Archives has been able to trace the recommendations for these awards, or any details as to the reasons they were granted. Can any member here shed any light on them? 

One example in particular that I have researched in depth is the award to John Frederick Alexander, of Jarrow, Engine Room Storekeeper on the MV _Empire MacCabe_, whose award was gazetted in the New Year's Honours List of 1945. He only made four voyages on the _MacCabe_ - four return crossings - and on only one of these did the official "report on proceedings while escorting convoys" of the ship mention anything unusual happening that involved members of the ship's crew (as opposed to RN fliers and ground crew) - see attached. 

I'd like to think that this sixty-seven year old civilian storekeeper earned his medal fighting a fire amid fully fuelled and armed aircraft on the pitching deck of a fully laden oil tanker at sea (that sounds like it would be worth a medal to me), but I cannot find anything to substantiate the theory. Does anyone know of anything that might shed some light on the reasons for the award of BEMs to members of the civilian crews of MAC-ships, or any memoirs or journals relating to wartime service on them, published or unpublished?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

mikehm said:


> Dear All,
> 
> "A merchant aircraft carrier (also known as a MAC) was a limited purpose aircraft carrier built on a British hull designed for bulk grain ships and oil tankers. This was adapted by adding a flight deck enabling it to operate anti-submarine aircraft in support of Allied convoys during the Battle of the Atlantic during World War II.
> 
> ...


Histories forum "Mac Ships with Clout-Ships by cshortridge73
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=46333


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Although these vessels were indeed Merchant Navy crewed they were under the control of NCS (Naval Control of Shipping), as far as the award of the B.E.M. I have no knowledge of the particular people you mention but it would appear that the award of the B.E.M. (Civilian) was given to M.N. Members who have saved lives, I came across one such brave chap called Newton who if I remember correctly sailed with Ellerman & Paps during the War, after his vessel was sunk he gave up his place on a Carley Float to a fellow injured and bleeding Crewmate whilst he went into the sea. Not sure now if there was the danger of Sharks swimming around the raft.


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

In a convoy of 100 odd ships - NY to UK in June1944 we had two "Woolworth" carriers as they were known' Each carries 3 Swordfish planes on deck ( no hangers). They would fly off a plane or 2 at dawn and dusk to look for U boats.
WE ran into fog on the Grand Banks off Newfoundand whist planes were airborne and they did not return. Ships fired tracer bullets upwards to let them know where we were. Often wondered whether they made to Newfoundland.
Some spectacular crashes on landing - small rescue ships hovered nearby with derick raised ready to hoist them aboard.
Arrived Mersey on D Day.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Mike,
I presume you have looked through the convoy reports involving the ship for the dates he was aboard. Have you also checked the ship's official logbook for any mention. Birthday Honours - I doubt there will be any record. He is mentioned in Seedies List but no detail as to the detail of his B.E.M. award. 

Merchant Navy awards are spread through a few file types in the National Archives. You would need to check the TS series in particular but also the ADM files if any award was recommended from naval sources.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## mikehm (Apr 4, 2016)

My thanks to all for such a wonderful barrage of responses overnight! Yes, I have checked the convoy reports - that is where the report on the accident was taken from. I have been unable to find any MAC-Ship's logs at the National Archives, and there is no reference to anything relating to the _Empire MacCabe_, for example, in the collection at the National Maritime Museum. If anyone can suggest where logs might have been deposited, I'd love to know!


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Do you know the dates he was aboard EMPIRE MACCABE?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## mikehm (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes. According to his BT382, he first joined the ship as Engine Room Storekeeper at North Shields on 30th November, 1943 - no "Date and place of discharge" stated (probably took part in convoys ON 220 and SC 153). Next: joined 4th March, 1944 at Greenock, discharged 17th April, 1944, at Glasgow (convoys ON 227 and HX 285); rejoined same day same place, discharged 4th June 1944 at Greenock (convoys ONF 235 and HXM 292); rejoined same day, same place as Pumpman, discharged 20th July, 1944, at Glasgow (convoys ONM 240 and HXM 298).


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

The first place I would direct your researcher would be to the ship's official logbook which is held at the National Archives, Kew. For 1944 look in BT 381/3138  under her official number 169174. There may or may not be any mention but check the narrative pages of the log just in case. Also within the file there may be correspondence relating to the award. The logbook covers the whole year and there are many parts to it, some which will not be of any interest to you. The main parts that researchers are interested in is the narrative and the crew agreement but there are often papers held within that could give you a lead.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## mikehm (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh, splendid! Thank you very much indeed for that. I will get Kevin on it forthwith.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Are you researching this seaman's career? I know you have his CRS 10 (BT 382) but do you have his service prior to 1941? He has a CR1 and CR2 card.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## mikehm (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, I am. I have his WWI RNR Medal Roll entry (4730/ES, Engineman, BWM and VM); his entry in ADM177/77 ("Noted for good service in rescuing the survivors of the TUSCANIA on 5th February, 1918"); his almost completely illegible BT177; and I also do have his BT348 (CR2) and BT349 (CR1).


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

It is going to be a difficult task.
As well as the official logbook, the other file which you may be interested in checking out is *T 335/104* which shows the correspondence for the published entries in the London Gazette in January 1945. I doubt there is a mention though but I would still advise a check. The Birthday Honours List for the MN appears to my mind as often retrospective. It may be for action on the EMPIRE MACCABE but equally it may have been for an act of bravery on another ship. The other thing to get on to is local newspapers of the time but as I have said the Birthday Honours is noted for its brevity.
The other file that is worth trawling through is ADM 1 but be warned you may need a lot of time. Good luck with it.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## mikehm (Apr 4, 2016)

Many thanks, Hugh. I have spent hours on the British Newspaper Archive site searching for mentions of any of the awards to MAC-ship crew-members. The pickings have been disappointingly slim. The award to Allan Sinclair Cameron of the _Empire MacCallum_ was noted in _The Scotsman_ of Wednesday 9th January, 1946, but without editorial. Godfrey Saxon Filliter, Chief Steward of the _Empire MacColl_ was mentioned in the _Western Daily Press_ of Wednesday 9th January, 1946, his home address was given (27, Acacia Road, Staple Hill, Bristol) but no details of the act of gallantry or meritorious service that led to his award. No mention of any of the other awards appears at all.

I shall certainly follow up the suggestions you have made, and will report back if they bear fruit.


----------

